# Very miserable life with I.B.S.D



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,all
I had a stomach pain all of a sudden on 23 Nov 1989. I was then 25 year old . At that time doctors did not have any knowledge about ibs and I was wrong diagnosed. They give me various antibiotics,anti-Spasmodics,antidiarrhoeals etc my problem was 3 to 4 times morning diarrhea,and abdominal right side pain. I did all medical tests such as endoscopy,colonoscopy,barrimeal and all blood tests came normal. I was disappointed then.
In the year 2009,I visited a young medicine professor and he prescribed me probiotic(yogut), antibiotic(doxy),aculip an antidepressant. This medicines help 'D' side but abdominal pain remain the same.I am watching this website from Dec2015 by reading various postings.I tried also glutamine,zinc,enzymes,fish oil,caltrate etc.
Now I take bifilac(probiotic) an ayurvedic tab,bevon cap(mineral),aculip h(amitriptyline,12.5,chlordiazepoxide 5 mg)
I am now 52 year old male. I spent these 27 years of life with miserable condition.
Recently,I have mild pain lower right side abdominal.if you have any idea please don't hesitate to reply me. Please give me a little help. 
My e-mail id,,, [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone!!!


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Akn, if you are willing to travel to South part of India you can make a try.

I know there are some Ayurveda resorts available in Kerala, where you can stay and as per the naturopath ( ayurveda doctors) advise you need to take the foods, sleep, exercise & massage. these programs are for 2 weeks to 2 months. i think for stomach related issues it is only 2 weeks. For those 2 weeks you should follow their instructions only. They will increase the good bacteria in your intestine, remove acid / fungal by cleansing, increase immunity & strength of your gut.

please have a look in the web for ayurvedic resorts with treatment, if you are not able to find let me know.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

There are a few diets that have helped people. You need to be patient trying them, giving them usually at least 4 weeks to see if they help. Also, some diets will actually make you feel worse in the beginning (like the Candida diet and SCD) because you are killing off bad bacteria. Some good diets to research and try are the low FODMAP diet (http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/) the Candida diet with anti-fungals, and the SCD diet. <a>(.http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/home/)</a> Some people have also reported success with a ketosis diet.

The low FODMAP diet is probably the easiest to try first. I did but it did not work for me. Actually, I did feel better on it, but it did not get rid of my symptoms. I never felt well enough to test the foods I was avoiding. The Candida diet and using anti-fipungals helped about 60-70%. Now I am doing SCD. I am only two month in and I am very, very slowly adding foods in my diet (you start with an intro diet and add foods in) but I have felt better in these two months than I have in the last 5 years! And I have hope that I can continue to add foods into my diet.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

ashyam86343 said:


> Hi Akn, if you are willing to travel to South part of India you can make a try.
> 
> I know there are some Ayurveda resorts available in Kerala, where you can stay and as per the naturopath ( ayurveda doctors) advise you need to take the foods, sleep, exercise & massage. these programs are for 2 weeks to 2 months. i think for stomach related issues it is only 2 weeks. For those 2 weeks you should follow their instructions only. They will increase the good bacteria in your intestine, remove acid / fungal by cleansing, increase immunity & strength of your gut.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ashyam for your response and valuable suggestions. In present stage I am unable to go to Kerala for Kerala Pancha. Karma. I will do that later. I saw another post made by you various diets what to take or not to take everything so I think at present I will go through that diets.

Thank you again.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Akn,

Glad to see your response. please update your comments after 2-3 days.

Drink atleast 2lit water/day & avoid white sugar.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Rboe said:


> There are a few diets that have helped people. You need to be patient trying them, giving them usually at least 4 weeks to see if they help. Also, some diets will actually make you feel worse in the beginning (like the Candida diet and SCD) because you are killing off bad bacteria. Some good diets to research and try are the low FODMAP diet (http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/) the Candida diet with anti-fungals, and the SCD diet. (.http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/home/) Some people have also reported success with a ketosis diet.
> The low FODMAP diet is probably the easiest to try first. I did but it did not work for me. Actually, I did feel better on it, but it did not get rid of my symptoms. I never felt well enough to test the foods I was avoiding. The Candida diet and using anti-fipungals helped about 60-70%. Now I am doing SCD. I am only two month in and I am very, very slowly adding foods in my diet (you start with an intro diet and add foods in) but I have felt better in these two months than I have in the last 5 years! And I have hope that I can continue to add foods into my diet.


Rboe,whenever I am in diet control I am ok.after some days say one month or 2 months when I add trigger foods to my diet diarrhea and abdominal pain returns. So I think the foods do with me will have to take. That's my diet.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

ashyam86343 said:


> Hi Akn,
> Glad to see your response. please update your comments after 2-3 days.
> 
> Drink atleast 2lit water/day & avoid white sugar.


I am drinking sufficient water everyday. But I am also taking tea morning and evening with sugar. I will try to take tea with out sugar.

Thanks.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Good. try Ginger tea or green tea, both you can have with a spoon of honey instead white sugar.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you Ashyam.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Now loperamide, psyllium husk and probiotics work for me.


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey, I'm sorry to hear about your problems. Thing is that it's very person dependent, all those diets etc they are specific, but you should definitely try many different things. Drinking a lot is actually very helpful as your body needs to stay hydrated. From the research I've found somewhere I learnt that most people are actually dehydrated even if they don't know it. Thing is that really a lot of people are going around with a "dry" feeling in their mouth and for most of my life I was one of them and didn't even realize it. I now drink around 4 litres of water and two green teas, but those real green teas and I feel much better than before. A lot also depends on your diet, I found junk food due to being rich in sugar tend to dehydrate you quite a lot. You should consult with a doctor and figure out a good diet for you on top of drinking a lot of water as well. Good luck and let it get to you, stay strong.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm 57 and have had IBS-D. Started to become extremely painful and very gassy at 40. Before that it was mild, starting in my 20s and able to work full time. I've found really good results with soluble "non-gassy" methylcellulose fiber "caplets" (no sugars of any kind in the caplet form) for 2 yrs that can help with diarrhea too, (not just constipation) before every meal, and snacks, @ 1g/1 cup water. Soluble acacia fiber can feed Bifidobacterium in the colon, but has to be built up slowly, because it can cause a little gas as it drives down bad bacteria. The colon needs to have soft soluble fiber to grip around, thus minimalizing pain. Also simutaneously, IBgard micro-encapsulated peppermint really has helped colon movement not affect my upper areas at the same time lately, taken 1/2-1 hr. before the soluble fiber-that's before mealtime. I like ginger tea, which is somewhat anti-spasmotic too, plus for stomach. Please see my signature info and health profile. Soluble fiber requires enough water to "weight" it through, not stimulating like rough insoluble fiber that can irritate and causes spasms. I have to eat peeled and seeded pureed or softer foods.


----------



## Mira Jaman (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi,I'm a freshman at college. My IBSD was diagnosed 6 moths ago.Stress is a root cause of IBS.But,In college Life we can't avoid stress.Study stress is the main.Everyday I feel abdominal pain and discomfort.I have to go bathroom 3-4 times a day.This is effecting my college life badly.All the girls are working hard to fulfill their goal....and what I'm doing ?Siting in a bathroom all day....I can't even study properly.Please,help !


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Barney71 said:


> Hey, I'm sorry to hear about your problems. Thing is that it's very person dependent, all those diets etc they are specific, but you should definitely try many different things. Drinking a lot is actually very helpful as your body needs to stay hydrated. From the research I've found somewhere I learnt that most people are actually dehydrated even if they don't know it. Thing is that really a lot of people are going around with a "dry" feeling in their mouth and for most of my life I was one of them and didn't even realize it. I now drink around 4 litres of water and two green teas, but those real green teas and I feel much better than before. A lot also depends on your diet, I found junk food due to being rich in sugar tend to dehydrate you quite a lot. You should consult with a doctor and figure out a good diet for you on top of drinking a lot of water as well. Good luck and let it get to you, stay strong.


Thanks Barney,for your suggestions. I drink a lot of water everyday.I can't take any junk food or spicy food due to my stomach problems. I visited many doctors but I can't find any solution.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

minimalizer said:


> I'm 57 and have had IBS-D. Started to become extremely painful and very gassy at 40. Before that it was mild, starting in my 20s and able to work full time. I've found really good results with soluble non-gassy methylcellulose fiber caplets for 2 yrs that can help with diarrhea too, (not just constipation) before every meal, and snacks, @ 1g/1 cup water. Soluble acacia fiber can feed Bifidobacterium in the colon, but has to be built up slowly, because it can cause a little gas as it drives down bad bacteria. The colon needs to have soft soluble fiber to grip around, thus minimalizing pain. Also simutaneously, IBgard micro-encapsulated peppermint really has helped colon movement not affect my upper areas at the same time lately, taken 1/2-1 hr. before the soluble fiber-that's before mealtime. I like ginger tea, which is somewhat anti-spasmotic too, plus for stomach. Please see my signature info and health profile. Soluble fiber requires enough water to "weight" it through, not stimulating like rough insoluble fiber that can irritate and causes spasms. I have to eat peeled and seeded pureed or softer foods.


 l am on psyllium husk capsules now.it works for diarrhoea(porridge stool).but for abdominal pain I also want to take peppermint oil capsules.I heard peppermint oil capsule lowers BP.Is it true?I also take ginger tea in the morning everyday.
Thanks minimalizer for your good suggestions.
Thank you again.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Mira Jaman said:


> Hi,I'm a freshman at college. My IBSD was diagnosed 6 moths ago.Stress is a root cause of IBS.But,In college Life we can't avoid stress.Study stress is the main.Everyday I feel abdominal pain and discomfort.I have to go bathroom 3-4 times a day.This is effecting my college life badly.All the girls are working hard to fulfill their goal....and what I'm doing ?Siting in a bathroom all day....I can't even study properly.Please,help !


 this brutal disease is effecting not only your college life but also social life personal life and service life.if you will remain in much stress or on anxieties you don't do anything.Try some probiotics to lessen your diarrhea.Herbal antidiarrhoeals help with abdominal discomfort and diarrhea.
Good luck Mira.
Take care.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Akn1965 said:


> l am on psyllium husk capsules now.it works for diarrhoea(porridge stool).but for abdominal pain I also want to take peppermint oil capsules.I heard peppermint oil capsule lowers BP.Is it true?I also take ginger tea in the morning everyday.
> Thanks minimalizer for your good suggestions.
> Thank you again.


www.livestrong.com/article/134923-peppermint-blood-pressure/

Thank you too! I've been using IBgard micro-encapsulated capsules with about 3 swallows of water-that's all. A few times capsules stuck in my throat and opened pre-maturely. Tried taking with just a little oil in my mouth works with 3 swallows of water better. I like this product because I can take 1 or 2 at a time to see what works best.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Mira Jaman said:


> Hi,I'm a freshman at college. My IBSD was diagnosed 6 moths ago.Stress is a root cause of IBS.But,In college Life we can't avoid stress.Study stress is the main.Everyday I feel abdominal pain and discomfort.I have to go bathroom 3-4 times a day.This is effecting my college life badly.All the girls are working hard to fulfill their goal....and what I'm doing ?Siting in a bathroom all day....I can't even study properly.Please,help !


Read what I wrote right before you wrote this. Also, read my signature under what I wrote. I don't see any probiotics or soluble fiber listed on your full health profile. I've never read stress is the root cause of IBS;But, IBS can cause stress and stress aggravates IBS. Read some of my posts on my profile too. I've been helping my IBS, which "use" to be horrific. It started when I was in my 20's years ago. Soluble fiber helps regulate "BOTH" diarrhea AND constipation, believe me..


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

minimalizer said:


> www.livestrong.com/article/134923-peppermint-blood-pressure/
> Thank you too! I've been using IBgard micro-encapsulated capsules with about 3 swallows of water-that's all. A few times capsules stuck in my throat and opened pre-maturely. Tried taking with just a little oil in my mouth works with 3 swallows of water better. I like this product because I can take 1 or 2 at a time to see what works best.


 very good article minimalizer,I saw there is no evidence that peppermint oil capsules lower BP.people having high BP.taking it with causously.
Thanks minimalizer.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

Akn1965 said:


> Hi,all
> I had a stomach pain all of a sudden on 23 Nov 1989. I was then 25 year old . At that time doctors did not have any knowledge about ibs and I was wrong diagnosed. They give me various antibiotics,anti-Spasmodics,antidiarrhoeals etc my problem was 3 to 4 times morning diarrhea,and abdominal right side pain. I did all medical tests such as endoscopy,colonoscopy,barrimeal and all blood tests came normal. I was disappointed then.
> In the year 2009,I visited a young medicine professor and he prescribed me probiotic(yogut), antibiotic(doxy),aculip an antidepressant. This medicines help 'D' side but abdominal pain remain the same.I am watching this website from Dec2015 by reading various postings.I tried also glutamine,zinc,enzymes,fish oil,caltrate etc.
> Now I take bifilac(probiotic) an ayurvedic tab,bevon cap(mineral),aculip h(amitriptyline,12.5,chlordiazepoxide 5 mg)
> ...


What a horrible abuse of antibiotics, I wonder whether super bacteria have been nurtured and taken up space inside your system.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

It is an abuse of not only antibiotics but also antidepressants.though my ibs-d is not anxiety orient I have taken aculip h for 8 years.


----------



## Mira Jaman (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you Akin1965 but can you please tell me which probiotic will help me with Diarrhea??


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I use bifilac probiotics.Bifilac Capsule contains Bacillus Mesentericus, Clostridium Butyricum, Lactobacillus Sporegens, and Strep Faeecalis as active ingredients.


----------

